# CXL pro's or Fatboys



## sniperspud (May 8, 2009)

Just wondering, without price being taken into account, which would be the better arrow for indoor 3D. I'm shooting 28"@60lbs PSE Supra Max and as the only restrictions we have around here is 5 grains/lb of draw i would like to come in at 300-310 grains finished arrow. Havent had much luck with fatboys and 80 grain points so the CXL pro's are appealing with there lower grains per inch weight. i dont know anyone that has tried the CXL's so i was also concerned with durability, seeing as they are considerably lighter than fatboys. i would be using pin nock adapters in either one. Any info or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have broke a bunch more cxl than fat boys in my outdoor 3d experiences. I have only been using fat boys since last spring but I didn't break any of them all summer and went to 3d every week. Cxl I had trouble with them breaking when I would hit other arrows in target or vice-versa. Could be I am using g nocks in fat boys and cxl I used the regular large diameter nocks. But cxl just always seemed to snap if they impacted anything.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, price is a factor - like CX $30 higher.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've shot CXL 150's for a few years and I haven't had a problem with damaging them. I use Easton "G" pin nocks. If you are shooting with decent archers you either use pin nocks or get arrows busted. It does not matter what arrow you use if you have super uni size nocks in the back and it gets hit straight on the arrow will most likely be damaged. A "G" nock bushing and "G" nock is an option if you don't like pin nocks. You have to be careful with pin nocks as they will get bent slightly and you must catch this before you shoot it again.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have shot CXLs for a few years I would not shoot any other fat arrow for 3d. I shot them for field last year and didn't ruin any shafts but I did damage nicks and fetching CXLs for 3d this year and acc's for field


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

I shoot CXL really nice arrow .I have them set up with the bulldog collar and a uni bushing .I use competition archery pin points . I have had very good luck with these arrows they do take a beating . The cxl have better spec then the fat boys . Only problem i think ur going to have is getting to ur weight u want . I think 325 to 330 is more likely with the cxl . U wont notice that much diff in speed


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Why not check into Black Eagle Challengers they are very durable shafts


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the fatboys better. I thought the CXL's were more brittle. I like XRingers better than both


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

If you like Fatboys, check out the Black Eagle Challengers... same diameter, and just as, if not more durable. I switched to them this past season, and they were awesome. The straightness and weight tolerances are better than the Fatboys also, and the price is better. Black Eagle's customer service is second to none as well.


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

challengers hands down !


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

From my experience you will get a more consistent matched dozen of arrows in the CXL then with the Fatboys. I setup Fatboys for the eagle eye at worlds last year and couldn't group with them at all to sight them in. I would go with a pin nock on the CXLs, I was hitting them at 60 yards during my weekly practice almost everyday. Don’t group shoot them any closer then 40 or you might side slap them and make them snap. Very accurate arrow if you ask me. There's a young lady that seems to make them work well in ASA and IBO what’s her name?......


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BMXRider2011 said:


> I like the fatboys better. I thought the CXL's were more brittle. I like XRingers better than both


Don't understand how this could be. Hv ringer is like shooting throw away arrows the way they crack even without hitting them together. Victory tolerances were terrible


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

CXL Pros' vs. Fatboys = CXLs' hands down over Fatboys. The "spine consistancy" of CXLs' is flawless with their Xweave design. My wife has shot the CXL Pros' without any problems whatsoever, and she shoots a tremendous amount. I have never had to rotate one nock on any of her arrows to bring it into tune with the rest. She is using the bulldog collars, Shrewd Uni-Bushings, and G-nocks. The main key for protection is to USE the bulldog collars with whatever nock system you choose.

Having said that, I have been advised by Carbon Express, that for 2013 the CXLs' will have a smaller INSIDE diameter, which would indicate a "thicker wall". In view of this, 2012 components WILL NOT fit the new 2013 shaft.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cxl 150s 27" 2" blazers. 100gr tips. Bull collar cxl nocks. Total weight 302. 
Shooting out of pse dominator pro at 58lbs and 28" draw. They shoot great


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

elkhunter said:


> CXL Pros' vs. Fatboys = CXLs' hands down over Fatboys. The "spine consistancy" of CXLs' is flawless with their Xweave design. My wife has shot the CXL Pros' without any problems whatsoever, and she shoots a tremendous amount. I have never had to rotate one nock on any of her arrows to bring it into tune with the rest. She is using the bulldog collars, Shrewd Uni-Bushings, and G-nocks. The main key for protection is to USE the bulldog collars with whatever nock system you choose.
> 
> Having said that, I have been advised by Carbon Express, that for 2013 the CXLs' will have a smaller INSIDE diameter, which would indicate a "thicker wall". In view of this, 2012 components WILL NOT fit the new 2013 shaft.




this... the spine consistency of the fatboys is really bad for a target arrow. i would go with the cxl's for sure.


----------



## sniperspud (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, will definitely make the decision easier, i'm going with the CXL pro's.


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

You should not be disappointed with the CXL's. I have used them for 2 seasons now and they have held up very well. I have had no breakage problems except when I hit something metal in a target with them or I hit squarely enough on the bushing to take a chunk out. 

I think you will be pleased.

Good luck!


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad I found this, I have been looking for sone target arrows and the cxl have been near the top of my list. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone know any CE dealers on here I'd like to get a price for some CXL pro 150's all done up and shipped. I looked thru the classifieds and PM'd a few people that were sponsors and whatnot and haven't found anyone that is a CE dealer. 

The super low gpi weight and the fatter shafts of the CXL pro 150's are appealing. My girl shoots 45lbs and she is officially hooked on 3D. She's been shooting 6.5gpi Easton flatline 500's. Seems like a super win/win getting lighter faster arrows for her low DW setup, and at the same time a fatter shaft for better line cutting. 

PM me


----------

